# 15 Arrows, Biggest Set Yet!



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Well after a few days of buzzing around I managed to finally get my arrows to the final stage.

These 15 were made to order and I only have the PVA seal to go onto the windings now...










I try to keep the characteristics and aesthetics of each one to the near-match of the others...


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Here's the finalized set after PVA application:


----------



## Radams1265 (Mar 2, 2016)

Now would these arrows be suitable for hunting purposes? Would the bow be suitable for hunting? Arrows with say Bokin tips?


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Radams1265 said:


> Now would these arrows be suitable for hunting purposes? Would the bow be suitable for hunting? Arrows with say Bokin tips?


On small game animals you could (rabbits and the like) with either one of my modkins or a bodkin. However, nearly all Bodkins that are hand-forged excel at piercing tough armor than dealing a medium to large game animal a bleeding-death.

If you removed the modkin heads and inserted a broadhead arrow then you'd be able to hunt larger game with them no problem. A lit flame on the metal will melt the glue enough to remove the arrow head to do this.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G5M5VQK9bk[/ame]


----------



## Sidewinder (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey, an arrowsmith! Friend of mine was a real hand at making custom crested arrows, with colored lines painted on the shafts fore and aft of the fletching. He used a small lathe built for the purpose, I think he bought it from some archery equipment supplier. He'd make a dozen arrows per set, every set unique due to the cresting, and every set custom-made to an archer's specs. I don't know whether you're making arrows for yourself (and possibly your friends), or making them to sell as standard sets of a dozen, but you can earn a little more by cresting those arrows, 10-4? When it's done right, the arrows are downright beautiful, and each set is unique so there's never a question about identification and ownership, LOL. The little arrow lathe my friend had was adjustable, as I recall, so he could set a shallow angle (or keep the shafts horizontal) while he painted the cresting rings. Aluminum or carbon fiber shafts, made no difference, although he may have used some special enamel or linear poly paint for the stripes, it has been awhile so I can't recall. Those arrows you're crafting look cool, but they'd look even cooler with crests on 'em, and you could charge more per set if you spent the time adding the crests. Okay, that's my spiel, I actually just registered to ask a wholly-unrelated question, but I saw your posts about working as an arrowsmith and figured I'd throw in my $.02, aye? Keep up the good work, not everybody has the patience or the ability to be an arrowsmith, and you can make a little money on the side by crafting custom crested arrows for the swells, LOL.

P.S. Do the helical fletching number in addition to cresting the arrows and you can charge the big bucks, LOL. I'm dead serious here, rich tards will pay good money for custom crested arrows with helical fletching, and the arrows themselves are high-performance, whether the shafts are aluminum or carbon fiber, or even wood for the truly traditional archers. And I'm one of those, a traditional archer shooting off the shelf, so to speak, though I alternately use aluminum and carbon fiber shafts in the field. I shoot a recurve, but my friend was a real stick bow aficionado, "The William Tell of Deerhorn Valley" with his primo Black Widow longbow.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Sidewinder, maybe I'll look into that in future times...


----------

